# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ku po shkon Perandoria Amerikane... (Analizë)

## Enri

_Kete shkrim e shkruajta dhe e paraqita ne nje konference nderkombetare per marrdheniet nderkombetare ketu ne Rodos. Gjithashtu do te botohet ne Korrik nga revista greke "Ceshtjet e Jashtme". Shpresoj qe me kete shkrim te mundoheni te kuptni sadopak dhe optiken tjeter te asaj qe japin disa, duke u bazuar ne argumentime te fryra ne antiteza te vetes se tyre ne pothaj cdo fjali te tyre, disa qe harrojne qellimshem shume gjera, dhe kjo eshte me e rrezikshmja._


Ne perpjekjen e tij te shndrroje fitoren ushtarake ne nje supremaci politike per konsum te brendshem ne shoqerine amerikane ne prag te zgjedhjeve te 2004, presidenti amerikan Xhorxh Bush duhet te pranohet qe ka shenuar perparime te dukshme. Aderimi I Frances, Rusise dhe Gjermanise ne vendimin e marre nga Keshilli I Sigurimit te OKB-se ne 22 Maj 2003, konfirmon dhe ratifikon, dhe zyrtarisht tashme, protektoratin amerikan te Irakut. Pranimi ne 25 Maj te Road Map (Harta e Rruges), te cilen e propozoi Kuarteti I Njohur qe eshte angazhuar ne zgjidhjen e konfliktit palestino-izraelit, e lejon tashme Washingtonin te sillet si nje paqesjelles-paqeruajtes ne rajonin e Lindjes se Mesme.
Por, duke hedhur nje veshtrim dhe ne Irakun e pushtuar, nderrimi I ushtarakut te larte Xhei Garnen me diplomatin Bremer, deshmon per veshtiresite ne rritje qe po hasin SHBA-te ne rikonstruktimin e strukturave minimale te nje shteti iraken. Dhe nga Riadi deri ne Kazablanka terrorizmi I tregoi ne rradhe te pare botes arabe, dhe pastaj gjithe botes qe seshte zhdukur dhe qe strukturat terroriste sjane shkaterruar me largimin e Huseinit nga pushteti
Gjendja mbareboterore sot eshte si kurrehere ne historine e njerezimit. Perandorite e medha, te ashtuquajturat dhe boterore, sic ishin Spanja e shekujve 16-17 dhe Britania e Madhe e shekujve 19-20, skane pothuajse asnje lloj ngjashmerie me perandorine e sotme amerikane. Ky pohim behet duke patur gjithmone parasysh dhe ndryshimin e kontekstit historik, social, teknologjik dhe politik te periudhave te lartpermendura. Globalizimi ka arritur ne nje stad te papare ndonjehere qe nderthur dhe lidh midis tyre tre nivelet : ekonomine, teknologjine dhe politiken, e shumices derrmuese te shteteve qe perbejne komunitetin nderkombetar.

*Pasojat boterore.*

Ne rradhe te pare jetojme ne nje bote e cila eshte e nderthurur dhe e nderlidhur aq shume saqe ka formuar nje dinamike te sajen, te parare deri me sot, per te cilen cdo ndalese, cdo pengese bllokon komplet procesin dhe ka pasoja te renda ne te gjithe boten. Kjo u pa qarte me bursat e gjithe botes dhe varesine e tyre ndaj marrjes nga trupat amerikane te cdo pike strategjike ne Irak. Gjithashtu shembull karakteristik perben dhe pneumonia SARS, e cila, megjithese u shfaq ne Kine, mori permasa boterore duke u shperndare me shpejtesi marramendese ne disa prej kryeqyteteve me te medhenj te botes si dhe ne nje  numer te madh shtetesh.
Ne vazhdim, fuqia e jashtezakonshme e teknologjise vertetohet jo vetem ne sektorin ekonomik te pjeses me te madhe te botes se zhvilluar, por kryesisht ne sektorin ushtarak. Pushteti politik ne rang boteror kerkon pikerisht kontrollin e teknologjise, duke e paraqitur vetveten ne permasat gjeografike te nje shteti boteror (ky eshte dhe synimi final I procesit te globalizimit  krijimi domethene I nje shteti unik boteror) gje e cila ne te kaluaren smerrej dhe aq parasysh.
Britania e Madhe, qe perbente perandorine me te madhe te kohes se saj, sishte gje tjeter vecse nje shtet me permasa mesatare. Dhe Hollanda  nje shtet me permasa perafersisht sa te Zvicres  arriti te ruaje nje rol protagonist ne skenen boterore te shek. 17te. Sot eshte e pamundur qe nje shtet te behet protagonist dhe superfuqi boterore, pavaresisht nese mund te jete teper I zhvilluar nga pikepamja teknologjike dhe ekonomike, nese nga pikepamja gjeografike ze nje vend te vogel ne harten e botes.
Gjithashtu politika ne ditet tona shfaq nje karakter teper te komplikuar. Koha ne te cilen jetojme eshte akoma nje periudhe ku mbizoterojne kombet-shtete, gje e cila veshtireson zhvillimin dhe konsolidimin e procesit te globalizmit, duke patur parasysh qe eshte akoma teper e pranishme ndjenja e shteteve per te mos lejuar tu largohen nga duart copezat kryesore te sovranitetit te tyre, ne dobi te nje strukture boterore, te nje shteti boteror. Kombi-shtet perbehet nga nje figuracion I vecante ne te cilin (te pakten teorikisht) popullata luan rolin kryesor ne procesin e vendimmarrjes. Ne te kaluaren ata qe merrnin vendimet spara pyesnin shume se cfare mendonin masat e plebejve. Nga fundi I shekullit te 19te fillimi dhe gjithe shek. 20te, qeverite mund te bazoheshin ne aftesine e mobilizimit te shtresave te gjera te popullates se tyre.
Ne kundershtim me programin perandorak amerikan (dhe ketu eshte ndryshimi I madh) te gjitha perandorite qe njohu historia e njerezimit, ishin te ndergjegjshme per faktin qe smund te qeverisnin vetem boten dhe gjithashtu ishi te ndergjegjshme per faktin qe sishin te izoluara nga pjesa tjeter e planetit. Asnjera prej tyre se cilesonte vetveten te paprekshme, megjithë faktin që të gjitha besonin se ishin qendra e botës së civilizuar, siç p.sh. Kina apo dhe Perandoria Romake në kulmin e saj. Në sistemin e marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare, që mbizotëronte në botë deri në fillimin e Luftës së Ftohtë, sovraniteti periferik përbënte rrezikun numër një. 
Në shekullin e 19-të perandoria britanike ishte e vetmja perandori me fuqi planetare, në kuptimin se mund të ndërhynte ushtarakisht, politikisht dhe ekonomikisht në të gjithë botën, gjë e cila përbën dhe një precedent për perandorinë e sotme amerikane. Në të kundërtën, rusët e periudhës komuniste, të cilët kishin vizionin e një bote të re, e dinin shumë mirë që qeverisja dhe drejtimi i të gjithë botës ishte diçka që sishte brenda mundësive të tyre. Megjithëse e propaganduan këtë gjë gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë, në realitet asnjëherë su shkonte mendja për ta realizuar.

----------


## Enri

*Pjesa e dyte dhe e fundit
*
Qe ketej e tutje gjendja ndryshon, pasi SHBA-te ndien nevojen te sigurojne dretpersedrejti nje numer sa me te madh bazash ushtarake, duke zhvilluar paralelisht dhe politiken e kontrollit politik te ketyre vendeve ne menyre terthore dhe me mjete me teper politike. 
Gjithashtu midis dy superfuqive (Britanise se asokohe dhe SHBA-ve te tanishme) egzistojne dhe ndryshime te dukshme ne e ndertimit te shtetit, per sa I perket ideologjise dhe ne strukturen e brendshme te shtetit (vendimmarrje, ekzekutiv, te drejtat sidikaliste, etj.). Perandoria britanike kishte nje plan britanik dhe jo universal, megjithese propagandistet e politikes britanike spara u pelqente perdorimi I termit britanik, pasi preferonin universal duke dashur te shprehnin altruizmin e tyre te semure. Ne kete menyre abrogimi I skllaverise dhe I tregtise se sklleverve I sherbeu Britanise per te justifikuar fuqine e madhe detare te mbreterise, ne te njejten menyre qe mbrojtja e te drejtave te njeriut I sherben Shtepise se Bardhe per te justifikuar fuqine amerikane ushtarake, dhe nderhyrjet e saj. Ashtu sikurse Franca dhe Rusia e epokes se Revolucionit, SHBA-te perbejne nje superfuqi qe bazohet ne nje lloj revolucioni universal, dhe, si rrjedhoje e kesaj euforie, beson se I gjithe globi duhet te ndjeke shembullin dhe hapat e saj, domethene I ka dhene vetvetes besimin se eshte shpetimtarja e ketij planeti. Ska gje me te rrezikshme sesa perandorite qe mbrojne interesat e tyre duke kujtuar se keshtu jane duke I sherbyer gjithe njerezimit. Dhe kete e ka vertetuar historia!
Nje ndryshim tjeter rrenjesor midis dy perandorive, eshte dhe fakti qe: Britania edhe pse perandori  dhe ne disa aspekte me globale se SHBA-te e sotme, perderisa ishte e vetmja fuqi e shfaqur ne historine e njerezimit qe kontrolloi ne menyre te plote dhe absolute detet dhe oqeanet e gjithe botes  nuk u perpoq kurresesi te merrte karakter pushteti (fuqie absolute) global, dhe as te shtinte ne dore pushtet territorial, ushtarak dhe politik ne Europe dhe Amerike. Perandoria sherbente interesat e ngushta ekonomike te saj, duke ndjekur nje politike perzierjeje ne mase sa me te vogel ne punet-problemet e brendshme te te tjereve. Gjithsesi kishte gjate gjithe kohes ndergjegjen e kufijve te saj ne lidhje me shtrirjen gjeografike dhe resurset e saj prodhuese.(me fjale te tjera e dinte se deri ku arrinte jorgani I saj dhe deri ku duhet ti shtrinte kembet).
Perandoria globale e shtetit te pare te industrializuar, hodhi bazat e procesit te sotem te globalizimit per lulezimin e te cilit tregtia dhe ekonomia britanike ka dhene shembullin e pare per vete faktin qe perbente nje sistem tregtie boterore ne te cilin sa me shume zhvillohej industria, aq me shume rritej vartesia e Londres per lende te para nga shtetet me pak te zhvilluara, per nevojen e hapjes se tregjeve te reja, dhe per nevojen e eksportimit te prodhimit shtese. Por le te mos hyjme ne kete ceshtje pasi shume prej lexuesve te ketij artikulli do te ngaterrohen me ekonomi politike nderkombetare dhe me marrdhenie monetare nderkombetare. Ceshtja eshte qe e njejta gje nuk ndodhi me ekonomine amerikane, e cila mbeshtetej ne mbrojtjen me xhelozi te industrive amerikane nga konkurenca e jashtme ne nje ekonomi qe po merrte pak nga pak, por me hapa te sigurte, permasat e nje ekonomie gjigande. Gjithashtu ketij fakti duhet ti shtohet dhe fakti qe ekonomia amerikane nuk ndodhet me ne nivelin qe ndodhej perpara disa kohe ne boten e sotme industriale, gje qe perben dhe nje prej pikave te dobeta te perandorise se sotme amerikane. Amerika importon nga pjesa tjeter e botes sasira te medha produktesh te perpunuara, gje qe shkakton, si nga ana e popullit te thjeshte, ashtu dhe nga ana e interesave tregtare amerikane, reagimin qe ka cuar ne favorimin e madh te industrise vendese. 

Egziston nje antiteze midis ideologjise se nje bote qe mbizoterohet nga njera ane nga tregtia e lire nen kontroll amerikan, dhe nga ana tjeter, interesave politike te disa kokave te SHBA-ve, te cilet kjo ideologji I ve ne rrezik. Zhvillimi I tregtise se armeve perben njeren prej menyrave te zgjidhjes se kesaj ceshtjeje qe mund fare mire te karakterizohej si konflikt interesash. Ky fakt, perben dhe nje ndryshim tjeter midis perandorise britanike dhe asaj amerikane. 
Ne SHBA, kryesisht mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, akumulimi I armatimeve ne kohe paqeje arriti ne nje nivel te papare ndonjehere, si ne historine e vete SHBA-se, ashtu dhe ne historine e njerezimit dhe kjo gje mund te shpjegohet vetem me nderhyrjen e bllokut te industrise se armatimeve ne procesin e percaktimit te politikes se jashtme dhe te dogmave perkatese, ashtu sic denuncoi dhe presidenti amerikan Duait Aizehauer dikur ne kohen e presidences se tij ne vitet e pasluftes.
Perandoria britanike arriti ne kulmin e saj gjate nje shek. (1815-1914), periudhe gjate se ciles bota snjohu luftra te medhaja boterore. Dhe, megjithe asimetrine e dukshme ne fuqi ushtarake midis SHBA-ve dhe URSS, sidomos ne vitet e fundit te Luftes se Ftohte, atehere kur dukej qe Amerika kishte superioritetin absolut, zhvillimi me ritme te pershpejtuara I armeve vazhdoi dhe biles edhe mbas fundit te Luftes se Ftohte. Fundi I Luftes se Ftohte I gjeti SHBA-te si superfuqi te vetme, qe tashme sundonte jo vetem boten perndimore, por gjithashtu dhe tere globin me fuqine e ideologjise se tyre triumfuese qe ishte mbuluar me nje mantel euforie, I cili I jepte akoma me shume force per expansion. Nderkohe le te mos harrojme ketu qe gjithe fuqia dhe supremacia e SHBA-ve ushtrohej ne majen e piramides se aleances ne te cilen figurojne si fuqia kryesore. Por natyrisht qe asnjerin se genjente mendja per sa I perket mundesise se kufizuar te aleateve te ndikonin SHBA-te. Pushteti gjendej (dhe gjendet) ne Washington dhe askerrkund tjeter. Ne nje fare menyre mund te themi qe Europa e njohu atehere (me mbarimin e Luftes se Ftohte) Ameriken si te vetmen perandori globale, kurse sot, pikerisht mosnjohja nga ana e aleateve europiane e rolit te padiskutueshem te SHBA-ve si perandori globale eshte ajo qe e ka nxehur Shtepine e Bardhe.

*Aleanca
*
Ne ditet qe jemi duke perjetuar segziston me nocioni I kualicionit te deshires se mire (coalition of willing)* sepse politika e jashtme amerikane eshte me pak popullore nga te gjitha qeverite amerikane ne histori dhe me e papranueshmja nga opinioni boteror nga te gjitha politikat qe jane ushtruar nga cdo superfuqi. 
Mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, kur rreziku (me teper ne sferen ideologjike) I URRS-se ishte I pranishem, amerikanet I manaxhonin marrdheniet e tyre me Europen ne menyre me te moderuar, duke patur gjithmone parasysh qe ne rast te nje lufte midis dy blloqeve Europa do te ishte ajo qe do te ndodhej ne linjen e pare te frontit kunder trupave sovietike. Natyrisht qe marrdheniet e SHBA-ve me Europen gjate Luftes se Ftohte ishin te kushtezuara nga SHBA-te per vete faktin qe ishin keto te fundit qe kishin supremacine ne sektorin e teknologjise ushtarake. Eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja qe Amerika ishte gjithmone kunder krijimit te nje force ushtarake te pavarur te Europes. Dhe eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja ne te cilen gjendet rrenja e disakordit (e mosqenies dakort) me Francen e De Golit, e cila donte qe te zoteronte nje teknologji te avancuar ushtarake ne menyre qe te ishte me e lire ne veprimet e saj, te njejten gje e Franca, se bashke me Gjermanine perpiqen te realizojne tani me krijimin e strukturave ushtarake europiane jashterrezes se ndikimit te NATO-s. 
Mbas rrenimit te Bashkimit Sovietik, SHBA u gjeten (sic e thashe dhe me siper) superfuqia e vetme e padiskutueshme qe asnje shtet smund te vinte ne dyshim ose sdeshironte te vinte ne dyshim. Kjo menyre e papritur dhe e dhunshme e te trguarit force, veshtire se mund te kuptohet, perderisa nuk pershtatet as me politiken imperiale te ushtruar ne te kaluaren dhe as me interesat e qarqeve te caktuara te ekonomise amerikane. Politika qe mbizoteron ketu e ca kohe ne Washington duket shume irracionale dhe absurde ne syte e vezhgueshme te jashtem, gje e cila I ka veshtiresuar te gjithe qe te arrijne te kuptojne cili eshte qellimi final I saj. Nga ana tjeter per vendimmarresit e Shtepise se Bardhe eshte e sigurte qe behet fjale per konfirmimin e superioritetit global te SHBA-se si e vetmja superfuqi e padiskutueshme, konfirmim I cili duhet sipas tyre- te realizohet me mjete ushtarake.
Pyetja eshte: ka shprese kjo lloj politike te jete e sukseshme? Planeti eshte shume I komplikuar per tu qeverisur vetem nga nje fuqi e vetme, nga nje shtet I vetem sado I madh qe te jete ai. Nuk duhet te harrojme qe Amerika eshte e varur resurse qe po pakesohen, ose qe do te pakesohen ne te ardhmen. Megjithese ekonomia e tyre vazhdon te jete akoma e forte, pjesa qe perfaqeson ne ekonomine boterore po vjen duke u zvogeluar, keshtu qe do te jene te detyruar te bashkepunojne dhe me shtete te tjere per te siguruar vazhdimesine e tyre.
SHBA-te, sigurisht qe se cojne neper mend te pushtojne ushtaraisht te gjithe planetin. Qellimi I tyre eshte te bejne luftra periferike, te vendosin ne vendet e mundura qeveri te cilat do te jene sherbetoret e tyre besnik. Por kjo do te jete pa rezultat, gje te cilen me mire tja leme kohes ta vertetoje. Lufta ne Irak, ne terma ekskluzivisht ushtarake ishte nje fitore e makines ushtarake amerikane, kjo eshte e pranuar nga te gjithe. Por qeveria e presidentit Bush ju perkushtua vetem realizimit te atij qellimi dhe spara u interesua shume te njihte se cilat jane nevojat qe dalin ne pah mbas pushtimit te nje shteti, cilat jane detyrat qe ligjet internacionale percaktojne, cilat jane kushtet e qeverisjes se ketij vendi, etj, ashtu sic bene Anglezet me Indine, nje shembull karakteristik kolonizimi. 
Shembulli I demokracise, eshte modeli qe amerikanet duan te servirin ne te gjithe boten nepermjet Irakut, ska deri ne keto momente asgje shembullore, asgje qe mund te merret si model nga shtetet e tjera te aksit te se keqes. Lufta ne Irak perben nje shembull karakteristik te mendjelehtesise te atyre qe marrin vendime per politiken e jashtme te SHBA-se ne Washington. Iraku u mund, por Iraku su dorezua, kete le te mos e harrojne! Jo per gje po Iraku ishte aq I dobet saqe qendresa ishte e pamundur perballe ushtrise me te perparuar qe ka njohur derime sot historia e njerezimit. Paralelisht Irakut i rastisi te jete dhe vend I pasur me nafte qe mund te perbente dhe nje prej avantazheve, por jo, aspak. Lufta ne Irak u be per ti treguar planetit se kush eshte tanime padroni, kush eshte ai qe diktoje tashme se cfare duhet bere dhe cfare jo, cfare eshte e drejte dhe teorikisht e sakte dhe cfare jo
Politika qe evokojne me te madhe ekstremistet ne Washington, ajo e rikonfigurimit te plote te hartes se Lindjes se Mesme eshte pa kuptim bosh! Si I thone! Nese kane ndermend te largojne mbreterine e Arabise Saudite nga qeveria me thuaj ti mua ke do te vene ne vend te tyre? Nese mendohen seriozisht per te rikonfiguruar rajonin e para gje qe duhet te benin eshte ajo e ushtrimit te presionit (serioz) mbi Izraelin. Tanime u vendos dhe armepushimi I tre organizatave me te medhaja palestineze prej tre muajsh. A thua te jete I qendrueshem? Babai Bush e beri ne 1991, (ushtroi presion mbi izrealitet mbas luftes se Gjirit) por pasuesi I tij ne Shtepine e Bardhe se vazhdoi kete gje. Ne vend te presionit ndaj destabilizuesit 40 vjecar te Lindjes se Mesme, qeveria e sotme shkaterroi nje prej dy qeverive popullore te Lindjes se Mesme (qe sbazohej ne Saria-n dua te them) dhe po pergatitet te shkaterroje dhe tjetren, Sirine. 
Pranimi publik I kesaj politike eshte pikerisht ai qe nenvizon dhe ve ne dukje boshllekun e kesaj politike. Ne vend qe te korrespondojne me nje strategji te vertete shprehjet si aksi I se keqes, road map sjane vec fjale pa kuptim te brendshem qe supozohet te kene nje fare fuqie kur I thua, por jo, hicgje, jane fjale boshe. Gjuha e re qe po sundon politiken e jashtme amerikane, dhe bashke me te dhe gjithe boten, eshte pikerisht ajo qe te jep te kuptosh se sa boshe dhe pa te ardhme ne terma afatgjate eshte politika e prodhuar nga Shtepia e Bardhe. Vete Bushi duken sikur sben politike, por sikur luan nje loje shahu ne tryezen e tij, te cilen ska kuptuar akoma qe e ka te humbur. Zyrtaret e larte si Ulfovici kujtojne se jane rambot e botes kur flasin neper intervista, se kuptojne valle keta mendimtare se cfare urrejtjeje ngallin fjalet e tyre? Vetem nje gje ka rendesi per ta: superqufia e Amerikes. E perkthyer me terma te politikes internacionale atehere duhet te kuptojme qe SHBA-te mund te nderhyjne ne gjithsecilin shtet me prerekuiziten qe seshte nje shtet shume I madh, qe fitorja aty do te arrihet lehte dhe qe spara I pelqen (Amerikes) menyra e tyre e qeverisjes. Kete gje do te ishim shume naive po ta quanim Strategji. Bile smund te presim qe kjo lloj strategjie te sjelle rezultate; do ishte shume e gabuar. Amerika duhet te kuptoje qe eshte teper I dukshem rreziku qe pasojat per te te jen teper te medhaja. Ne sektorin e brendshem vendi rrezikon te kthehet ne nje ekonomi ushtarake, kurse ne sektorin e jashtme egziston rreziku I destabilizimit te te gjithe planetit. 
Kete gje e deshmon fare mire dhe destabilimi I tanishem I rajonit te Lindjes se Mesme, qe eshte shume me I fuqishem se ai qe egzistote para 10 vjetesh, akoma dhe para pese vjetesh. Politika amerikane eshte duke I neperkembur te gjitha perpjekjet, zyrtare dhe jozyrtare per ruajtjen e rendit boteror. Ne Europe le te mos harrojme qe pepjekjet e saj per te neperkembur NATO-n rezultuan ne nje lloj harrrese te organizmit, dhe perpjekja per ta shndrruar ne fuqi policore boterore ishte dicka me shume se qesharake. SHBA-te e snobuan qellimshem BE-ne, si pjese e nje strategjie te tyre, dhe jane duke u perpjekur qe te shkaterrojne dhe nje prej arritjeve me te medhaja te epokes se Mbasluftes se Dyte Boterore, ate te Shtetit Social. Per sa I perket OKB-se, kriza qe shume thone qe po kalon tani sdo te thote gje, per vete faktin qe gjate gjithe kohes qe ka egzistuar OKB-ja ka qene gjithmone ne doren e SHBA-se, kryesisht, perderisa ne Keshillin e Sigurimit, Amerika ka patur gjithmone te drejten e Vetos.
Por nje pyetje tjeter qe shtrohet eshte dhe ajo se: Si do ti perballohen SHBA-te nga shtetet e tjera te konstelacionit te shteteve te planetit? Nje pjese e tyre, dhe midis tyre dhe vendi yne, zgjodhen aleancen me SHBA-ne. Por me te rrezikshmit jane ata qe nga njera ane e urrejne ideologjine aktuale qe pershkon politiken e jashtme te Pentagonit, por nga ana tjeter perkrahin programin amerikan per nje shekull te ri nen hegjemonine e SHBA-ve, me pretekstin qe kjo lloj politike do te zhduke me ne fund disa padrejtesi rajonale dhe periferike, sic eshte dhe mosrespektimi I te drejtave te njeriut. 
Ne diskutimin publik per luften ne Irak, vetem nje pjese e vogel e intelektualeve amerikane beri thirrje per te perkrahur nderhyrjen, me pretekstin qe me ne fund do te vihet drejtesi ne bote. Por kjo eshte nje drejtesi qe do te vihet e shume gjak, gjak njerezish te pafajshem, gjak femijesh, grash dhe nenash, gjak qe asnje shtet ska pse tu fale amerikaneve, KY ESHTE NDRYSHIMI I MADH QE AKOMA SE KANE KUPTUAR. Kuptohet qe disa qeveri jane aq te rrezikshme, saqe zhdukja e tyre do te ishte ne te miren e njerezimit, kete se ve askush ne dyshim. Por kjo s mund te justifikoje pranimin e rrezikut qe perben per planetin tone nje superfuqi boterore e cila qendron me indiferentizem dhe snobizem ndaj nje bote tjeter, (te jashtme) te cilen ska arritur akoma te kuptoje, ose qe sdo te kuptoje, dhe nga ana tjeter I jep vetes mundesine te nderhyje ndaj cdo shteti qe I kundervihet (politikisht).
Smund te profetizoj per kohen qe do vazhdoje te mbreteroje perandoria amerikane, pasi sjam profet. E vetmja gje per te cilen jam absolutisht I sigurte eshte qe perben ne fenomen te perkohshem ne historine e njerezimit, sic ishin te gjitha perandorite. Ne shek. e 20te ndoqem fundin e e te gjitha perandorive koloniale me fitoren e pavaresise te shteteve te Lindjes se Mesme dhe Afrikes, fundin e te ashtuquajtures Perandori 1000 vjecare te Hitlerit qe szgjati vecse 12 vjet dhe fundin e vizionit sovietik per nje revolucion boteror. Perandoria mund te shkaterrohet ne rradhe te pare nga forca te brendshme, duke patur parasysh qe ekonomia amerikane spo sjell rezultatet e deshiruara, dhe gjithashtu faktin qe opinioni publik amerikan interesohet me teper per ato qe ndodhin brenda SHBA-se, se per ato qe ndodhin ne bote. Dhe ne rradhe te dyte mund te shkaterrohet dhe nga koalicione te shteteve te tjera te botes ne nje perpjekje politike per ti ndaluar te shkaterrojne planetin qe u perket te gjithe popujve dhe ne rradhe te pare brezave te ardhshem.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Te keqen e analizes o trim

Dmth sipas teje nen rregjimin e Sadamit nuk vriteshin dhe ekzekutoheshin njerez te pafajshem, bile nja 20 here me shume se vrau e do vrasi pushtimi amerikan i Irakut.

  Mendimi yt eshte teper i rendomte dhe i zakonte. Eshte ai ne esence mendimi i turmes, apo i masave qe sigurisht e identifikojne veten me me te dobtin dhe me te mjeruarin.  Kur ti gjykon per kete ceshtje e ve veten ne vend te irakianit apo iranianit dhe mendon e funksionon si ata. Sa e lehte eshte kjo per ty. Por ti nuk e ve dot veten ne vend te amerikanit se kjo kerkon vlera prej teje, vlera te larta e te perfeksionuara qe i perkasin nje shoqerie superiore ne cdo aspekt te jetes. Keshtu qe le te behemi mjerane irakiene se keshtu eshte me e lehte. Mendimi i masave ngelet i pavlere ne esence se zgjidhjet nuk i japin masat por liderat. 

 Per ju cdo gje me pushtet, cdo gje e pasur e fuqishme, e zhvilluar dhe perparimtare, eshte djallezore dhe vrasatare. E fuqia, pushteti dhe zhvillimi vazhdimisht eshte shoqeruar me rreptesine dhe agresivitet, ndryshe nuk mund te jesh lider i fuqishem. 
 Por miresia qe i ka ardhur dhe do ti vije botes nga triumfi amerikan eshte madheshtor krahasuar me cmimin qe bota paguan per kete. Hidhini nje sy kombeve qe lulezuan nen protektoratin amerikan, Japonise, Taivanit, Korese se Jugut. Hidhini nje sy sot botes dhe kuptoni se aty ku ka paqe aty eshte interesi dhe investimi amerikan, ja pse amerikes i intereson paqja me shume se kujtdo ne bote; se amerika triumfon ne kohe paqe si ekonomikisht dhe moralisht. 

 E te vjen keq sidomos kur shikon se si nje shqiptar merr apo gjen argument kunder amerikes duke e kthyer veten ne nje individ qe e gjykon boten perreth totalisht jashte kerkesave te interesit te vet. Pra te gjykosh sot ameriken si irakian dhe jo si shqiptar eshte gomarlleku me i madh qe ne bejme. Ta vleresoh ameriken si te "mire' apo te "keqe' duke e bere kere gjykim bazuar mbi ate cka amerika i ben irakut dhe jo mbi ate cka amerika ne jep ne, eshte degradimi dhe degjenerimi i ekzistences se nje popullate.

 Thoni se e beni kete ne emer te "virtytit". Por jeni kaq te verber sa mos te kuptoni se "virtyti" eshte shpikja jone. Ai nuk buron nga normat universale te moralit por nga nevojat dhe interesi yne. Cdo komb qe ngateron detyren dhe interesin e vet me konceptin universal te saj eshte i destinuar te zhduket. Pra ne duhet ta gjykojme ameriken vetem ne baze te interesit tone ne mardheniet me te dhe aspak nga menyra se si amerika sillet me kete apo ate komb tjeter. 

 Amerika deri me sot kombit tone i ka dhene jete dhe i ka shpetuar ekzistencen disa here. Llogjika juaj dikton mendimin "ne djalle vafshin shqiptaret, shiko se cfare po ben amerika ne Irak. Te injorosh te mirat e amerikes ndaj nesh duke gjykuar moralin e nderhyrjes amerikane ne Irak, do te thote te jesh anti-jete, e mqs ato jete qe nderhyrja amerikane shpetoi jane jete shqiptaresh do te thote me tej te jesh anti-shqiptar.

----------


## Enri

Shkrimi im u botua dhe sot ne gazeten "Shekulli"
Mund ta lexoni ne webin e gazetes. *Klikoni Ketu*

Megjithese i mungotnte pjesa me e madhe dhe me e kuptimshmja.
Pershendetje

----------


## Laerta

Shume i Dashur Enri!
Me pelqeu shume artikulli dhe analiza e holle qe i behej sistemit te sotem global-politico-economic.

Mesa pashe une artikulli jot vervitej perreth temes se globalizimit/effected consequecat.
Kapitalismi ne aspektin me te integruar ose me mire, neo--liberalizmi, ndrushimet themelore ne political/economical regimes, nuk e di nqs e ke lexuar ndonjehere Karl Polanyn apo jo. e pare nag nje veshtrim historik.
Lindjet dhe reniet e perandorive dhe sistemeve ekonomike, dhe pse linden dhe rane. Amerika, pse amerika?
Amerika nje hegemmony brenda sy sistemeve-embedded liberalism dhe neo-emmbedded liberalism nen laiser fair.
Imperializmi i ri-intitucionalizmi-dhe global village nen globalizimin
Dhe pergjigja e pyetjes a eshte stabel ky lloj sistemi i ri/ dynamismi i mundshem, hubja e nje hegemonie!

Pse amerika ka mbijetuar dhe mori rolin er nje polici nderkombetar post WW2
Pikerisht sepse ekonomia amerikane arriti nje productivy te lart ne krahasim te ish fuqive economike europuiane, qe ishin quasi shkaterruar nga lufta. Ameriak pasi permiresoi teknologjite e ndryshme ne sectorin e manifacturing, dhe pasi perdori punen, relativisht te nenvleresuar, arriti te kontribonte me factore rrites ne shtimin e productivitetit.
Gjithashtu sic e thate dhe juve, ishte shitja  e armeve masive dhe revenute e medha qe ky lloj aktiviteti solli.
Gjate asaj kohe Amerika mundi te krijoje nje pjsese te madhe ne foreign debt duke printur dhe shume tresury bonds, i perdori keto investime ne infrastrukture, qe pati resultatet e veta ekonomike.
Gjithashtu u be vendi garantor i gjermanise qe te zhvillohej.
Krijoji njje grumbullim te madh assetesh duke u bere garantor ne dhenien e lekeve (lender) dhe i teknologjise se vjeter.
Pati nje politike agresive proteksioniste  kundrejt ekonomise.
Nuk mori pjese ne Bretton Wood System ose GATT, general agrrements in trade and tariffs, sepse prej politikes se saj proteksioniste, Zhvilloj micro-technologjite dhe financen + biotekniken dhe robotics.
Shfrytezoi resorcat ekonomike te shteve fqinje ne menyre brutale.
Forcoi dollarin ne nje menyre qe ngriti cmimin e eksportve te gjerave qe ishin te domosdoshem si psh tekstilet, agriculturen, vajin, armet etj, she shtoi konsuminin e produkteve vendas duke ulur ne menyre te konsiderueshme importet, duke nje ekonomi me shkalle te larte, dhe kjo arriti ne ngritje te llogarive kombetare.
Kjo ka qene pak me shume embedded liberalismi amerikan!
Duke e pare ameriak qe dhe bota po zhvillohej dhe po e kalonte ne produktivitet dhe teknologji duke shfaqur nej konkurence te larte, dhe u ulen superfitimet e individeve, ate here filluan krizat ekonomi dhe politike, te ashtuquare krizat e vajit, dhe heqjen e sistemit te floririt. Ameriaka e beri dollarin njesh si floriri, Nenshkroi kontrata tregtie te ndryshme, te perperje me teknologjine etj, e ashtequajtur Uruguay Round, mori dhe iniciativen e WTO world trade organization, dhe IFI international Financial Institutions, qe benin kontrollimin e finances nderkombetare, ishin doktore te ekonomise dhe jepnin receta shume shok dhe pak therapi, qe e pesoi ne menyre makabre/Afrika.
Nejse se shume u zhgjata tek Amerika.
Une dua te them se globalizmi eshte nje realitet i tmerrshem per boten, sepse do humbasi diversiteti, kultura, ecological systems. Eshte per te ardhur keq kur lexon artkuj te ndryshem se cfare pasojash ka sjelle deri tani  globalizmi, 
Vendimet qe do merren tani ne lidhje me ekonomine-politiken dhe jeten sociale do behen ne shkalle nderkombetare dhe do kene pasoja te jashtzakonshem tek micro level, sek komunitetet e ndryshme, me varferizimin e rajoneve duke i shtuar siperfaqen e ashtequajture Bote e trete, duke krijuar dopjo standarte, duke krijuar varferizimin e zonave brenda nje shteti, duke formuar nje elite internacionale qe flet nje zhargon exclusive, dhe jo inclusive, I heq cdo shanc te mundur cdo shteti pr te avancuar, e ben qenjen njerezore skllav te mbijeteses, dhe nevojave ditore, duke i hequr cdo lloj dinjiteti te mundshem.
Pra pyetja, a eshte ky sistem stabel. Ne asnjemenyre, Une enjof vetem per neo-gramchian, dhe jam dakort me Colin Leys dhe Polanin, qe do te thote qe e vetja menyre per tu shmanguar keti lloj sistemi eshte counter-hegemony vetem dhe rritja e zerave te popujve te ndryshem qe kerkojne dinjitetin e tyre dhe sovranitetin e vendit te tyre.
Puetja ime eshte si ju mberthen juve globalizimi sa te ndjeshem jeni kundrejt kesaj teme dhe realiteti brutal.

----------


## Laerta

Leshator!
Ti flet me shume kompetenca dhe pa bindje.
E identifican vetem me borgjezet, dhe njerezve qe nuk kane asnje lloj karakteri pervec varferizimit te popujve.
Nuk eshte sepse une apo enri po bejne generalitete ne lidhje me te fortet e te pasurit, por historia vete e ka krijuar nje perspektive populariste te tille.
Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe vrarje te ndergjegjes!
Nejse nuk dua te shkaktoj konflikt por eshte gabim ajo qe ti thua se ne jemi xharlatane te keqinj dhe i cenojme karakterin te fuqishmeve dhe te pasurve.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Ju nuk i cenoni karakterin askujt, ju me pasionin tuaj anakronik, anti-globalizmi dhe pro-populist  kendoni plot qejf dhe i uroni gjithe gezim MJERIM te MBARE races humane mbi kete rruzull.

 Flet per globalizimin dhe fillon e ia keput kot si ciftja e Dules, duke na folur per tradita e kultura qe do zhduken. Ti flet nga pozicione nostalgjike, dhe emocionale ndersa jeta sot ne bote po behet gjithmone e me shume konkurente dhe njerezit flasin per te ardhmen e tyre nga nevoja per mbijetese dhe mire-funksionim. Te mos njohesh nevojen per globalizim sot do te thote te mos evolosh dhe zhvillohesh, do te thote pra pikerisht te "vegetate" apo pluckosh ne tradite apo kultura qe ne thelb perkethehen ne "te shkuaren" e cila nuk evolon. 

  Ja pse amerika eshte kaq perpara nga zhvillimi ndaj cdo kombi tjeter.Sepse ajo s'ka tradite, apo me mire tradita e saj eshte rritja, zhvillimi, dhe evolimi i metejshem. Ja pse ne fund te fundit u krijua amerika. Ajo ishte dhe eshte nje alternative e njerezve qe nuk duan te njofin kufi ne rritjen dhe zhvillimin e tyre, ajo eshte pra nje 'escape' nga bota e traditave dhe kulturave anakronike.

  Eshte pikerisht clirimi nga rregullat regresiste te ketyre traditave, hapja dhe liberalizimi i mentalitetit te shoqerise, si dhe "the persue of intrest" qe eshte burimi i cdo ekzistence mbi kete planet qe e a bere ameriken te tille. 

 Traditat dhe kulturat kane mijera vjet qe e provojne veten fatale per njerezimin ne kete bote. Ne emer te diferencave, divergjencave dhe kontradiksioneve kulturore kombet, shtetet dhe popullatat kudo ne kete bote kane shqyer dhe masakruar njei tjetrin ne jete te jeteve. Diferencat kulturore kane qene burimi i diferencimit dhe polarizimit me te skajshem te kombeve dhe popullateve te botes si dhe burimi i ideologjive me agresive dhe me shkaterrimtare mbi kete rruzull, vete Nazizmi ishte i tille. Ne emer triufit te kesaj apo asaj kulture apo tradite kane humbur jeten miliona njerez qe nga Egjypti i lashte, duke vazhduar me Kryqezatat, me Nazizmin, e duke ardhur deri ne ditet e sotme ne Ballkan, konflikte te cilat ne vete i vuajtem. 

 Formimi i amerikes mbi baza te reja dhe pa iu referuar ketyre traditave plot konflikt e barbarizma ishte ndoshta procesi me hyjnor i dhene nga Zoti (per ata qe besojne) dhe me organiku dhe i natyrshmi (per ateistet). Fokusimi drejt triumfit te mireqenies dhe begatise humane, dhe jo i traditave te ketij apo atij kombi, fisi apo klani, ishte arritja dhe evolimi me i larte i races humane qe nga ekzistenca e saj.

 Eleminimi i tradites sjell eleminimin e konfliktit, dhe te diferencave inatcore dhe Europa e bashkuar eshte shembulli me i qarte dhe me i suksesshem i ketij fenomeni. Europa pra, qe s'ka jetuar ndonjehere ne historine e saj 50 vjet ne paqe e stabilitet.

 Globalizimin sigurisht e ka frike i paafti dhe i pazoti qe kerkon ndihmen e tradites per te qene dikushi. Ishte e modes dikur, kur gjermani psh ne gjermani kishe perparesi per punesim edhe pse ai ishte me i paafte psh se nje emigrant kinez per ta bere kete pune. Kjo eshte pra bota e tradites, ajo eshte anti-vlere dhe teper regresiste pasi nuk i sherben me te mirit dhe me te aftit. 

 E amerika qe ne fillimin e ekzistences se saj ka qene shoqeria e vlerave dhe e zotesise, dhe jo e tradites, se ketij apo atij kombi. Ke vlera dhe aftesi? je gati te punosh dhe sakrifikosh per ate qe kerkon te arrish, per te qene i suksesshem, per te care rrugen e zhvillimit dhe progresit human? Eja ne Amerike, ku askush nuk te paragjykon se nga je apo ciles tradite i perket. 

 Ja pse amerika me nje popullate kaq diverse dhe kaq te shumellojshme nga cdo aspekt ka arritur te krijoje shtetin dhe kombin me stabel dhe me te qendrueshem ne bote.

----------


## Laerta

Shume i dashur Leshator!

 ATo slantet e tuaja si "ciftaja e dules" conservoj nje cike!
ne rradhe te pare mua ti me dukesh se me flet ne heat of passion, dhe jo me fakte bindese. Nejse ja dhe kritika ime ne rrethe me komentin tuaj!
A mund te pyes ty disa gjera??? Cfare e kupton rolin ti si Citizen?
Sepse nje nga roli i nje citizeni ehste ne rradhe te pare conservimi i njje grupi social qe ju i perkisni, te beni cdo te mundu per te arritur gjene me optimale per ato shoqeri, duke mos favorizuar dhe discriminuar ne baze te se ardhurave ekonomike, te kujdesi per environment, te eliminomi kontradiktat!
Si e kuptoni juve fjalen zhvillim??????
Mos do te thuash avancim i ekonomise te disa vendeve, shkretiomi i shtresave te ula, jo mireqenia e shume vetave, mbyllja e shume institucioneve shoqerore, qe per shume njerez jane vitale, jo konservimi i ambjentit dhe i kultures.
dhe velkla i dashur kero jane plaget e renda qer sjell globalizimi.
Te gjitha faktet qe ti sjell per Ameriken jane Ahistorike ne lidhjen  me zhvillimin e kapitalizmit amerikan. Lexo nje cike shkrimet e mia te mesiperme ose mund tete reklomandoj shume artikuj qe te freskojne nje cike memorjet tende.
Ti i drejtojhesh ose me mire aluson ne menyre jo direkte, darwinismit dhe "survival of the fittest", sepse juve thoni me i forti qe ka mundesi te beje sa me shume leke do mbijetoije dhe te varferit le te vdesin. Pra atehere ti nuk je per zhvillim dhe evulim por rikthehesh ne speriudhate erreta ose e identifikon veten tende me barbarians.
Evulucioni duhet te embrace every aspect of human development and environment!
Per vec kesaj faza kulminante e capitalizmit Angles e huazuar me vone nga ai american sipas IR(Internation relations) marxiste, apo IPE (international Political Economy) constatojne per sjellejn e lufterave te medha, e vetmja kjo nga concurenca e madhe per toke dhe per welth, sic solli dhe me hershem colonializmin dhe imperializmin!
 Nqs do te zgjerosh me teper horizontin tend po te jap nja dy referenca:
Ankie Hoogvelt: Post Colonialism; Political Economy of Development dhe
Stephen Shrybman: world Trade organization ; a citizen's Guide

Kam dhe shume te tjera nqs keni deshire

Me respect laerta

----------


## Laerta

Ja dhe pse ne amerike i dashur Leshator ne shume zona si Psh, Bronnx apo Queens etc, " the life expentasi nje nga shenuesit e Human development index eshte 1 jave dhe  shume me e ulet se ne vendet e botes se trete", the smog in new york, dhe popullimin e burgjeve, per nga krimet me te ulta qe njef ky rruzull tokesor, majne recorde boterore.
Ne amerike asnjehere nuk do jetoja, sepse e shikoj absurditetin e asaj shoqerie, dhe zhargonin ekonomic skandaloz qe po flet kohet e fundit!

----------


## BOKE

Laerta, do te te lutesha per dy gjera:

E para, qe ose te shkruash shqip, ose anglisht, por jo "shqinglisht".

Dhe e dyta, te lutem leri menjane termat marksiste si borgjez, kapitalizem etj., se nuk shkojne më.

P.S. Mendova se jetoje ne Shqiperi, por qenke ne Kanada. Jo Ali Baba, por Baba Aliu.

----------


## Laerta

shume i dashur Bokerrima!
Do mundoherm ta filtroje nje cike huazimin e gjuhes parazitare
dhe e dyta te prishin pune ty qe une ti perdor ato tema, apo nuk ja dini vleren atyre , sepse une mendojne se shkojne dhe jane pjsese e nje zhargoni.
Nejse nuk te kuptuva perrthesh ceshtjes se Ali Babes, cdo te thuash
Pershendetje Laerta

----------


## Nika

Enri, Laerta, etj.,
Qëndrimet tuaja antiamerikane janë në përputhje me grekët, sllavët dhe të gjithë antiamerikanët! Nuk mund të jesh i saktë pasi je i njëanshëm. P.sh. përmend veton e SHBA në KS të OKB-së, e nuk e përmend se kanë edhe disa shtete tjera të drejtën e vetos, dhe atë e kanë përdorur /Rusia, ish BRSS/ më shumë se SHBA. Me intervenimet e SHBA në shumë vende është bërë më mirë, si në Gjermani, Francë, Japoni etj. pas luftës së Dytë botërore, ashtu edhe në ish Jugosllavi, në Avganistan e në Irak. Për ju ndoshta nuk është më mirë se ndoshta ju dhimbsen Karaxhiqi serb i Bosnjës, Millosheviqi, talibanët dhe diktatori S. Husein, por mendoj se më mirë do jetë për banorët e këtyre vendeve, nëse e kuptojnë se nuk është shpëtimi /dhe nuk është/ në zbatimin e Sherias /Sheriatit/! Siç jemi ne shqiptarët robër të ideologjisë komuniste, edhe shumë vende arabe janë viktima të regjimeve të tyre jodemokratike, dhe viktima të religjionit, që për shumë çështje është më anakronik, seç është tek ne zbatimi sot i kanunit të L. Dukagjinit.
Nuk ka sisteme të mira shoqërore në botë, por më pak i keqi është kapitalizmi. U pa ku çoi socializmi e komunizmi.
Jetoj në Bronx, dhe ka varfëri e probleme urbane, por mund të thuhet se shumica e banorëve të Bronxit jetojnë në kushte shumë më të mira se në vendlindjet e tyre, nga u kanë ardhur të parët apo ata vetë. 
Sidoqoftë shumica e shqiptarëve nuk janë anti, por proamerikanë dhe kjo është ogur i mirë për ne!

----------


## MtrX

nuk dua te hap debate me shqiptare qe ndodhen ne amerike, se e di qe ata ia futin kot nganjehere...
kjo ndodh nga propaganda e jashtezakonshme e medias dhe gjithcka tjeter aty...
eshte padyshim me keq se propaganda e hitlerit, sepse kjo propagande eshte me e sofistikuar dhe me e rrezikshme, pse do thoni ju?
sepse e heq veten per nje mendim te lire, dhe propaganda nuk eshte asnjehere mendim i lire...
ambienti intelektualo-politik ne amerike eshte padyshim mbytes, dhe ka dhe amerikane te zgjuar qe e kuptojne kete...
ata shqiptare qe ndodhen ne amerike, e kane te veshtire ta kuptojne kete sepse mbase jetojne me endrren amerikane, a ku di une cfare jane arsyet...
artikulli ishte me vend, por nuk zbulon gjithcka mbi ate se c'po ndodh tashme ne bote, dhe eshte dicka me rrezik per boten, po nuk dua te vazhdoj me tej...
sidoqofte edhe nje gje dua te permend, amerika nuk di pothuajse asgje per ate qe nuk eshte amerike, dhe kjo quhet bote...
prandaj, amerika e ka vene vetveten me naivitetin e saj politik, ne nje pozite aq te rrezikshme per te sa nuk eshte pare ndonjehere me pare...
vertet tani shume shtete te botes e shikojne ameriken me frike, po ama nqs do ndodhe qe amerika do filloje renien nga maja, te gjitha shtetet qe nuk e pelqejne ameriken, dhe per momentin jane gjithmone e me te shumta, (pa konsideruar fare ketu shqiperine si vend me naivitet te theksuar dhe te demonstruar ne politike...), pra te gjitha ato shtete qe tani e kane frike, do kontribuojne ne renien sa me me dhimbje te amerikes nga maja, ky eshte mendimi im personal...

----------


## cunimartum

Kush e sulmoi Amerikën, kujt t'ia vesh gishtin me pare , le
t'ia fillojme nga me i madhi dyshues deri tek me i vogli. 

1)Ish vendet e bashkimit sovjetik , per tu hakmare kunder Amerikes se madhe , qe ajo i furnizoji mujahidinet ne luften 10 vjecare BShS. dhe Afghanistanit.

2 ) Rusia , nga inati dhe xhelozija qe amerika eshte e vetmja superfuqi ne ruzullin e tokes si edhe per te dobesuar ate qe mos ta beje te mundur ndertimin e Difenc System , mos harojme qe Amerika eshte duke e nzitur Kavkaz rajon , si dhe xhelozine per afrimin e NATO-s prane deres se saj .

3) Kina , i vetmi armik komunist qe ka mbetur gjalle dhe kundershtimin e Defenc System , po ashtu dhe per te mare urejtjen e Tajvanit qe Amerika i shtyn xixat nga mbrapa , dhe mos te harojme ngjarjet e vonshme kur Fluturesat Spiuna Amerikane i dhane nje te goditur " pa dashje " aroplanit i bere ne rusi dhe perdorur nga ushtari Kinez .

4 ) Iraku , qe per dhjet vjet ka pare mizerine me te madhe me nje miljon femije te vdekur nga bllokada e Amerikes dhe ally-jasve te tij .

5 ) Irani , qe Amerika ja ka dermuar ekonomine me bllokada te ndryshme .

6 ) Serbija , Qe para dhjete vjeteve ishte endra e shume shqiptareve te jetonin aty e beri si mogadishu , me politiken qe amerika ndjek te shkateroje ndonje ally-jas te rusise .

7 ) Bosnja , qe NATO America's leading i beri bllokate armesh , ku 250000 njerez 25 here me shume se vdiqen ne Amerike ne 11 shtatorin e zeze .

8 ) Shqiperija , ku per shume kohe ka qene armiku numer NJI i kampit kumunist si dhe hakmarje qe Safet Xhulali me urdhrin e Amerikes i hapi depot e armeve , ku si rrjedhoje qindra mira shqiptare humben jeten dhe jane ne hasmeri per jete me njeri tjetrin si rjedhoje e kesaj te fundit .

7 ) Izraeli , ku me ne fund bota ja ktheu shpinen dhe mbeshteti Palestinezet qe luftojne sistemin apartejd Zionist.

8 ) Arabet , qe dihet qarte se Amerika i ka perkrahur gjithmone cifutet ne menyre jo te drejte ne , dhe qe ja ka vjedhur benzinen me politiken e saj .

9 ) Japonia , me ushtrine e saj red army , qe nuk ja harojne Amerikes dy bombat atomike ne Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki , ku Japonia , u derzua pa kushte .

10 ) Kuba , qe sikur dhe Kina jane armiqte e vjeter te saj .

11 ) Familja e Meckbejtit , per te mare hak per ekzekutimin e tij qe e meritonte .

12 ) Algore, qe Bushi i "vodhi" votat qe tani gezon pushtetin me vota te vjedhura .

12 ) Viktimat e mortgadge ose shtepite te blera me hua, qe ne rast se nuk e paguan per tre muaj ti marin te gjitha per car ke punuar .

13 ) Kundershtaret e lindjes se femijeve qe eksperimentuesit donin te benin neper inkubatore .

14 ) Vatikani , qe e ka humbur pushtetin e tij nga njerzit laik .

15 ) dhe me ne fund na vjen Osama bin Laden , qe nuk ka as telefon te tipit rus , ka bere kaq veprim dhe dem te madh qe lane me gisht ne goje te tere agjentat Amerikane qe me te vertete jane te pa krahasueshem 

16 ) Djalli, qe eshte bere xheloz nga fuqija dhe te keqijat qe Amerika ka .

17 ) Por fatkeqsisht deri tani nuk ka ndonje prove te bindshme , keshtu FBI-ja dhe CIA-ja kerkon te mbuloje pa-aftesine dhe deshtimin e saj , keshtu duhet pa tjeter qe te gjendet nje Armik , perndryshe , perndryshe Amerika fatkeqesisht do bjere , pra duhet te beje lufte per te justifikuar " gabimin " tek
populli i tij , qe ajo nuk e kapi dot dhe kush eshte Armik i deklaruar i Amerikaneve ? Osama bin Laden , pergjigj'ia edhe pse ai e ka mohuar edhe pse zbulimsat ose detektivat nuk kane as edhe nje faktin sikur edhe me te vogelin . Fatkeqesisht do ta haje Afganistani , si vend fanatik Islamik i uryer nga te civiliauarit duke perfshire edhe shqiperine moderne si dhe Indine , qe kane
mbeshtetur te luftojne popullin e shume te pervuajtur Afganistanez .
Por historija do ti turpuroje te gjithe ato vende qe pa te drejte sulmojne vende qe ne menyre krenare nuk i bindet " Bllokut te civilizuar " Rrofte populli i thjeshte i Afganistanit , dhe Zoti i ndihmofte ne kete te perjekje per te mbijetuar , qe westat ne menyre te padrejte i bejne ne emer te "civilizimit "

Vellezer, ju qe jetoni ne Amerikë, mos u beni pre e propagandes cifute e cila si gjithnje (permes Medias qe e ka ne dore) manipulon te verteten.

Fjala "suspected" nuk eshte shprehje me te cilen tregohet saktesisht dorasi. Dorasi i vertete nuk duhet kerkuar atje por ketu mu ne Amerikë. Ajo eshte dora e zeze e zionisteve cifut dhe tani spekulimet nuk kane te ndalur. Sa shembuj i doni.

Pjesa e Videos ne te cilen u paraqiten palestinezet duke festuar tragjedine e Amerikes eshte pjese e nje videokasete e incizuar me 1991, kur palestinezet festonin invazionin e Kuvajtit me shprese se S. Huseni do te sulmoje Izraelin! Kete e zbuloi nje profesor ne Brazil, pasi e kishte incizuar dhe e kishte ruajtur ne Videokasete, kur verejti se pjesa nga Videokaseta e tij eshte e njejte me ate qe CNN spekuloi para nje jave. 

Nuk duhej investigim i madhe qe te konkludohet se Bin Ladini (I imagjinuar) qendron mbrapa skene. Se Adnani dhe Ameeri kan lene veturen e parkuar ne aeroport me instruksione fluturimi ne gjuhen arabe si dhe KURANIN e jan futur ne njerin avion dhe e kan rrembyer dhe ... bum. Por, Adnani "fatkeqsishte" nuk kishte hypur kurr në ate avion kurse Ameeri kishte pas vdekur nje vit me pare.(shif raportin e fundit te CNN-se me poshte) Hetimet jane ne vazhdim deri ne bombardim (te Afganistanit)ose ndonje shteti tjeter musliman...
We would like to correct a report that appeared on CNN. Based on information from multiple law enforcement sources, CNN reported that Adnan Bukhari and Ameer Bukhari of Vero Beach Florida, were suspected to be two of the pilots who crashed planes into the World Trade Center. CNN later learned that Adnan Bukhari is still in Florida, where he was questioned by the FBI. We are sorry for the misinformation. A federal law enforcement source now tells CNN that Bukhari passed an FBI polygraph and is not considered a suspect. Through his attorney, Bukhari says that he is helping authorities. Ameer Bukhari died in a small plane crash last year" (CNN)

Ne baze te ckahit konkludohet se njerezit me emra musliman (qe u shpallen grabites te avioneve) nuk kane qene udhetare si gjithe te tjeret...qe per fatkeqesine e tyre u dogjen brenda? Edhe nese kane qene (si i pelqen dikujt) 2 rrembuesit kryesore te nje nga avionet Mohammed Atta and Marwan Yousef Alshehhii qe jetonin ne Florida jane pare neper pijetore dhe klube nate. Ne fakt disa dite para tragjedise ata te 2 bene llafe me banakierin e nje clubi ne Florida pasi nuk donin te paguanin dhe ishin te pishem (keto fakte u transmetuan nga CNN dhe ABC para tre diteve).Cka kane keto te perbashket me Islamin dhe pse te quhet terrorizem islamik, apo vetem pse cifutet zionist duan keshtu? Kur permendet Timothy Mcvey asnjeri nuk thote qe eshte terrorrisem kristian apo cifut, pasi ka qene nxenes i David Koresh-it?!

Nje rjet i gjere satelitor eshte ne gjendje te vereje per 24 ore kercenimet qe i behen nga jashte Amerikes dhe keto t'ja dergoje Qendres ne menyre automatike dhe po ne menyre automatike ti rejtoje rraketat Amerikane drejt objektivave armike dhe ti shkaterroje ato qe ne bazen e tyre.Ne te njejten kohe ntercepton c'do lloj rrakete qe eshte nisur drejt US dhe i ka shpetuare "vezhgimit zbulues" dhe ta shkaterroje ate pa mbritur ne objektiv... Si ka mundesi qe per nje sulm kaq te madh te mos merret asnje sinjal..asnje shenje alarmi???

Dihet shume mire qe SHBA ka me mijra agjente te saj te
zbulimit sekret neper bote dhe nuk u dha as sinjali me
i vogel per nje sulm te tille? Nese do thoni qe ishte i organizuar mjaft mire, Si ka mundesi qe nuk vonoi shume dhe SHBA gjeti gjoja "fakte te pakendershtueshme" per te akuzuar autoret e krimit...

Nje nga genjeshtrat me te medha eshte ajo qe dha CNN qe sipas saj doli se u gjet pashaporta e njerit prej piloteve qe kishin rrembyer avionin ne germadhat e WTC. Si u verifikua se ai ishte pasaporti i grabitesit, edhe nese u vertetua, Ne nje vend ku nuk po gjendet asnje trup i plote ku u shkri hekuri dhe temperatura mendohet te kete arritur ne castin e shperthimit 15000 grade (rreth 700 e pak me teper celcius), pashaporta prej letre nuk u dogj ?!!!?

Keto jane vetem mendime e mos i merrni si fakte. Por problemni qendron tani me nje qeveri qe do te sulmoje nje shtet vetem se ka nje person te dyshimte(e theksoj i dyshimte). I dyshimti nuk eshte fajtor. Fajtor eshte vetem ai kunder te cilit ka prova te qarta kundra tij. Nese Usama eshte fajtor atehere le te denohet, por ama nuk mund te japesh muslimanin tek kafiri vetem pse ai thote ma jep pa fakte.

Edhe nje gje tjeter ato manualet e avioneve ne arabisht?!1 nese ben stervitje ne USA me pilote amerikane ne anglishte dhe dihet qe teknologjia amerikane eshte nga me te perparuarat ne bote e arabet nuk kane teknologji te veten ata i blejne avionet nga USA, Kina etj. Behet pyetja kush eshte me i mire manuali ne anglishte sepse keta njerez dinin anglisht sepse po u stervitni dhe jeton ne Usa, apo nje manual arabisht qe eshte perkthyer nga anglishte para 2-3 vjetsh te pakten?!!!! Dhe ata persona qe ishin aq te kujdesshem qe te bejne plane e te kryejne aktin e tyre pa u marre vesh harruan nje manual ne makine???!!!!!

Mos harroni ate qe eshte thene shume kohe me pare, se SHBA (dhe shume vende te tjera) jane te gatshme per te sakrifikuar disa njereze disa ndertesa per nje fitim me te madh... Por megjithate SHBA nuk arrin ta bmuloje krejtesisht budallallekun e saj ...po sulmohet nje shtet (ose mbase disa) per shkak te nje personi 

Mos u prekni shume nga fjalet e Bushit qe "pushtoi zemrat e myslimaneve (ne vizitat e disa qendrave Islame ne WashingtonAta mund te jene vetem politike e tij...per te mbuluar planet e SHBA (ose te dikujt tjeter pasi nuk mund te bej te njejtin gabim si SHBA qe te quaj fajtore pa fakte..

Vellezer, mundohuni te shihni pak me shume se cofron TV
e mjetet e tjera qe nuk jane asnjanese ashtu si duhet
te jete nje mjet informatik...shihni pak me syte e
mendjes !!! Per momentin qendroj ende ne mendimin se eshte nje akt i pergatitur dhe i vene ne skene me mjaft mjeshteri...

Lusim Zotin qe ti nxjerre kush jane fajtoret e vertete e ti denoje ata, e ti rujae muslimanet dhe njerezit e pafajshem nga terrorrismi, lufta, e dhuna. 


Qofshi nen mbrojtjen e Zotit nga cdo e keqe qe mund tu kanoset, e me shume nga media e korruptuar zioniste ne Amerikë... 




(marre nga katundari)...

----------


## Nika

Mtrx,
Edhepse jetoj në Njujork informimi im është kryesisht nga faqet shqiptare të internetit, dhe nga e përditshëmja "Bota sot". E vërteta mund të jetë edhe misterioze, por ju jeni mjaft larg të vërtetës. Ashtu si e dua lirinë, për Kombin tim, për familjen time dhe për vete, e dua edhe për të gjithë njerëzit e Tokës, të të gjitha racave dhe të të gjithë religjioneve!
cunimatrum,
Nuk e mbroj SHBA, as që mundem, as që dua, as që ka nevojë ta mbroj unë! Ajo ka ditur, di dhe do dijë të mbrohet vetë! Nuk e besoj se do e presësh rënien e sajë?!
4/ Bllokada ka qenë, por i është lejuar të blejë ushqime e ilaçe, por regjimi i ka harxhuar për vete paratë e fituara nga shitja e naftës. I kanë parë e lexuaar njerëzit për luksin e tepruar të majës së pushtetit të Sadamit.
5/ Citimi Yt: "Serbija, që para dhjetë vjetëve ishte ëndrra e shumë shqiptarëve të jetonin aty e bëri si mogadishu, me politikën që Amerika ndjek të shkatërojë ndonjë ally-jas të rusisë". Fund i citatit.
Ky citim i Yt flet shumë për Ty, dhe bën që të më dhimbsesh!!, sepse një shqiptar sadopak i mirë, kurrë nuk e kishte thënë = shkruar një konstatim të tillë! Jetën nën okupimin e Serbisë ekspansioniste, kriminele, shoviniste, kurrë nuk e kanë ëndërruar Shqiptarët, dhe gjithmonë i janë kundërvënë, dhe kanë luftuar kundër saj, për t'u çliruar nga robëria shumë shekullore. Çdo cep i trojeve shqiptare është i spërkatun me gjakun e luftëtarëve patriotë Shqiptarë, që gjithmonë kanë luftuar për liri! Vetëm renegatët e ëndërrojnë jetën nën Serbi, por për fat të mirë ata nuk janë shumë. A mendon se Zoti urdhëron që të mbahen si robina femrat? A Zoti preferon poligaminë? A Statujat e vjetra të Budës, dhe femrat në punë e mësuese në Avganistan kanë qenë të rrezikshme për talibanët?
E vërtetë është se SHBA kanë përkrahur Izraelin, por edhe arabët e kanë pasur synimin që të hudhet në det shteti i Izraelit. Ato troje janë edhe të palestineezëve edhe të hebrenjëve. Hebrenjt kanë bërë krime ndaj palestinezëve. Më kujtohen edhe masakrat në kampet Sabra e Shatila, e mjaft të tjera, por edhe metoda e vrasjes së civilëve me aksione vetëvrasëse - duke vrarë civilë nuk është luftë në principet e Zotit as të konventave ndërkombëtare të luftës. Luftën për liri e çlirim e lejon edhe Zoti, por jo ndaj civilëve. Nuk do vonojë që palestinezët, arabët e hebrenjtë do të jetojnë në paqë e mirëkuptim së bashku edhe pranë njëri tjetrit, duke pasur edhe palestinezët shtetin e vet.

----------


## MtrX

Nika, me duket sikur the nje fjalim te Bushit, per nder...
disa nga pikat qe parashtron cunimartum i jap te drejte po jo te gjithave, psh nuk i jap te drejte per serbine, qe qenkerkesh endrra e ndonje shqiptari...
sulmi ndaj serbise nuk duhet konsideruar si pike negative e politikes amerikane, por si pozitive, ne ate kohe ishte president Klinton, i cili pati arritje te medha, por qe kur ka ardhur Bushi, mund ta shikosh dhe vete se behet aq propagande e madhe (edhe shqiptaret qe jetojne ne amerike si Nika, fillojne e flasin dhe ketu me fjalet e Bushit) dhe pislleqe jo vetem ne amerike po ne gjithe boten, se trapi kur behet president i amerikes ka ne dore shume...

----------


## Laerta

nqs doni te lexoni mde teper dme politikanet ameriakne lexoni nje cike artikullin qe kam bere per Henrin Kissinger, dhe krojoni nje shile mbi politiken e jhashtme amerikane.
Se dyti pergjigja imi ishte ne rolin e globalizimit dhe influences se amerikes ne ekonomidhe dhe sistemit internacional!
Kamentet jane shume interesante nga ju te gjithe

----------


## BeracakjaKeqe

me duket se ai shkrimi s'eshte i cunimartum por eshte i cituar nga diku tjeter
as une nuk i jap te drejte per serbine por shkrimi ne pergjithesi eshte realist

----------


## Zarathustra.

Sigurisht qe individi perpiqet te aplikoje moralin e shoqerise te ciles ai i perket, apo te ciles ai kerkon ti perkase. Shoqerise pra ne te cilen ai gjen vlerat dhe aftesite e tij. Po te jetonim ne Rome kur perandoria Romake ishte ne kulmin e saj, do ta shikonim boten si Romake, pra si mastera te Botes, si individe qe i perkisnim qyteterimit dhe zhvillimit me te larte te kohes te cilin Roma perfaqesonte. Por sigurisht nqs i perkisnim nje civilizimi te neshtruar nga Roma, kjo e fundit per ne do ishte "prej djalli" pasi superioriteti i saj krijon percmim tek ata qe nuk e arrijne dot. Por asnje prej nesh besoj, nuk eshte aq budalla sa te mos pranoje se zhvillimi dhe evolomi i rraces humane, civilizimi dhe qyteterimet me te larta jane perfaqesuar vazhdimisht ne histori nga SUPERFUQI te tilla si ROMA.  
  Askujt sot pra nuk i kercet per, dhe historia vete nuk merret aspak me,.... vuajtjet e sklleverve te Romes por vetem me influencen e kesaj perandorie ne perparimin dhe zhvillimin e races humane. Pra mendimi i masave kunder me te fuqishmit dhe perparimtarit eshte historikisht dhe realisht i parendesishem dhe i pavlere, pasi bota dhe raca humane nuk evolon nga opinioni i tyre por vetem nga madheshtia, deshira dhe vepra e me te fuqishmit sic dikur ishte Roma dhe sot eshte Amerika.

Nqs ne Amerike ka demagogji, kjo nuk eshte aspak me e forte dhe me me influence se sa demagogjia anti-amerikane qe propagandohet ne Europe apo ne bote. (lufta ne irak u mbeshtet nga rreth 70% e amerikane nderkohe qe u kundershtua nga 90% e Europianeve). Por nese ne amerike "demagogjia" dhe pasioni justifikohet nga realiteti i hidhur dhe katastrofik qe amerika perjetoi realisht ne 11 Shtator, ne Europe apo ne bote demagogjia anti-amerike vjen nga pasionet populisto-idealiste apo nga morali i skllavit e i gjynafqarit qe masat e gjera historikisht kane perqafuar, dhe do perqafojne.  3000 mije amerikane te vdekur per keta nuk mund te gjenerojne aspak te njetin reagim apo te njetat emocione sa 3000 injorante arabe. Pamja ketu eshte e qarte. Keto emocione jane me te fuqishme per ate me te cilin e ndjen veten me afer, apo e koncepton si me te ngjashem me ty. Mjerani dhe injoranti gjithmone vezhgohet nga masat si qenie e pafajshme edhe pse ata fare hapur shpalosin nje mentalitet teper agresivo-terrorist, barbar ne thelb, intolerant dhe aspak te civilizuar, mentalitet ky qe i shkaktoi kombit me perparimtar ne bote deme teper te medhaja.

Megjithate problemi qendron se ne emer te kujt behen keto propagandime, apo kush eshte fundi i tyre.  E ndersa propaganda anti-amerike eshte e nje karakteri nihilist, apo behet ne emer te "moralit", (pretendim ky sa utopik e naiv po aq edhe hipokrit,) te cmires, percmimit dhe ndjenjes te inferioritetit qe masat e gjera reflektojne perballe zhvillimit dhe madheshtise se shoqerise ameikane,  propaganda per triumfin e amerikes behet ne emer te nje bote me te perparuar, me te begate e te zhvilluar, te nje rendi shoqeror pra me te larte dhe me progresist, pa Sadamer e Bin Ladena qe duan te jetojne si ne mesjete si materialisht edhe menderisht e qe bejne xhihadra po si 1000 vjet me pare.  

 Pra ne fund te fundit amerika u ndesh me nje konflikt civilizimesh ku civilizimi arabo-mesjetaro-barbaro-terrorist, kerkon ti mohoje amerikes interesat vitale te saj si dhe parimet e civilizimit te saj. Solidarizimi juaj me keto shtresa pra, i kendon triumfit te me te pacivilizuarit, me te prapambeturit, me injoratit e xhahilit. Do te thote pra rrenimi i nje rendi me te larte dhe zevendesimi i tij nga nje rend me i ulet dhe i prapambetur, qe me tej perkethehet ne regress apo ecje mbrapa te shoqerise humane.

----------


## Nika

Mtrx, është e drejta Yte të japësh mendime se si flas /unë/ si Bushi, pa marrë parasysh se je larg të vërtetës. P.sh. sikur të kishte mbetur Shqipëria pas luftës II botërore nën tutelën amerikane, ajo sot kishte qenë më mirë se Zvicrra, pasi ka edhe detin. Nuk më pëlqen politika e Bushit rreth ruajtjes së ambijentit, ekologjisë, që u ka ofruar serbëve ndihmë në armatim etj. Sa di, presidenti i SHBA nuk e shkruan - përpilon strategjinë e politikës së SHBA, por vetëm zgjedh metodat e zbatimit dhe e zbaton. Mos me pasë qenë Amerika, krejt bota kishte qenë komuniste dhe në mjerim shumë më të madh seç është sot. Ndoshta u vjen keq që e pengon ekspansionin sllav.Në këtë botë hipokrite më shumë përgojohen të aftët e të drejtët se të liqtë. -Pas kalit të mirë çohet pluhur.- Juve nuk ju dhimbsen kurdët, që i ka vra Sadami edhe me gazëra, por mua më dhimbsen, dhe nuk më pëlqen që Bushi, nuk u jep leje që ta krijojnë edhe ata shtetin e tyre. Mua më kanë pëlqyer mjaft shkrime të Muhamedit, por jo të gjitha, sikurse as në Bibel ku ka mjaft shkrime që nuk janë në përputhje me principet e dashurisë së vërtetë dhe të Zotit.

----------

